# Why use cheese cloth?



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

I kind of wondering why do people use cheese cloth wrapped around some cuts of meats being cured?
I always thought that it was used as an old time method of keeping flies off the meat while it hung in the open air.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 2, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> . The wicking ability can be an unwanted feature.


Yes I know what you mean about the wicking effect

Sooo, if I have a sealed curing chamber, there should really be no need for me to use cheese cloth?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2018)

Ask the person that was using the cheese cloth...  There could be a very good reason...


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 2, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Ask the person that was using the cheese cloth


NOW WHY DIDN"T THINK OF THAT???  :confused:


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2018)

Because Cheesecloth tastes a whole lot better than a burlap bag... 

Don't shoot me, you asked.:D


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2018)

I've seen it used to control case hardening in sausage . Wrapped around the sausage , then a long end in a bowl of water wicks moisture .


----------

